# Zandermontage am Fluß (Rhein) zum Ansitzangeln



## ernie1973 (28. Mai 2011)

So, die Schonzeit ist bei mir in NRW bald rum und das Zanderfieber steigt - wie jedes Jahr.

Aber die Ausbeute auf Zander war beim Ansitzangeln in den letzten Jahren eher mäßig, weswegen ich dieses Jahr beim Ansitzen meine Methoden hinterfragen & verbessern möchte.

Gufieren klappt am Rhein ganz gut auf Zander - aber beim Ansitzen hapert´s noch gewaltig!

Bisher fische ich zumeist auf Grund, mit einem Köfi, oder Fetzen am Laufblei, oder am Tiroler Hölzl - wobei sich die Tiroler-Hölzl-Montage so regelmäßig verheddert, spätestens wenn ein großes Schiff vorbeirast, dass ich darauf schon fast keinen Bock mehr habe.

Das Bleigewicht liegt bei 80-150 g - je nach Stelle.

Ansitzen mit Posenmontage halte ich aufgrund der massiven Strömung an meinen (leider kalten) "Hot-Spots" für nahezu unmöglich.

Ich angle vom Ufer aus und oft in oder auf Buhnen - je nach Pegel.


Welche Montagen benutzt ihr erfolgreich auf Zander, *an einem strömungsstarken Fluß*, wie dem Rhein?

Tipps?
Tricks?

Wäre für einige Anregungen sehr dankbar und hoffe, dieser Thread wird bald mit Ideen & Leben gefüllt!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zandermontage am Fluß (Rhein) zum Ansitzangeln*

Ich denke, die Montage die früher an Deinem Hot-Spot gut war, ist auch heute immer noch gut. Nur der Hot-Spot hat sich halt geändert bzw. verändert.

Zur Zeit laufe ich mit einer Kamara bzw. Photohandy die verdächtigen Stellen entlang des Rheins (hier in Düsseldorf) ab und schieße Photos. Dank des historisch niedriegem Wasserstand werden Strukturen sichtbar, die ich so nicht erahnt hätte.

Manche im Vorfeld vielversprechende Buhnen sind einfach nur monoton, an anderen Buhnen erscheinen plötzlich tiefe Stellen. Habe bei meinen "Wanderungen" eine Stelle entdeckt, da befindet sich innerhalb einer Buhne ein Becken (fast viereckig) mit steil abfallenden Kanten. Hier werde ich mal einige Köderfische auslegen.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zandermontage am Fluß (Rhein) zum Ansitzangeln*

Das ist ja genau mein Problem - zum Ansitzangeln an einem strömungsstarken Fluß wie dem Rhein hatte ich noch NIE eine gute Methode.

Ansitzen an stehenden Gewässern auf Zander ist kein Problem - aber gerade mit Köfi am Rhein fehlt mir die erfolgreiche Methode seit je her.

Problematisch ist zB. die Tatsache, dass ich aufgrund der Strömung dem Zander nicht widerstandlos Schnur geben kann, weil der Fluß mir sonst mal eben die Rolle leerzieht (an der Talsperre mache ich den Bügel auf und fertig!) - und nach meiner Ansicht reagieren Zander sensibel auf Widerstand, wenn sie den Köder genommen haben!

Ernie


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zandermontage am Fluß (Rhein) zum Ansitzangeln*

Durchlaufblei, langes Vorfach ab 70cm, Einzelhaken - Nasenanköderung und den Köfi z.b. mit Styroporkugeln Auftrieb verleihen und warten.
Alternativ den Köfi an der Posenmontage direkt vor der Steinpackung treiben lassen.


----------



## angel-daddy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zandermontage am Fluß (Rhein) zum Ansitzangeln*

Hi Ernie,
versuche es mit der Stellfischrute + Freilaufrolle, das klappt wunderbar. Du solltest ca. 10m vom Buhnenkopf rein in die Buhne gehen und ca. die halbe Wassertiefe einstellen. Dann hast Du Ruhe vor den Krabben und fängst ab und an ein paar Zander, Barsch und auch Wels.....

Gruß Martin


----------



## lute (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zandermontage am Fluß (Rhein) zum Ansitzangeln*

Im Rhein beißen die Zander auf Grund der Strömung meistens sehr brutal, was ein "Wiederstandsloses" fischen ala Freilaufrolle überflüssig macht.
Ich lege meine Köfis in tiefen Buhnenlöschern aus, wie "u-see" schon richtig erwähnte, lassen sich diese Stellen jetzt durch das niedrig Wasser sehr gut finden. An Strömungskanten habe ich eher weniger erfolg.

Zur Montage:
Dazu nehme ich einen großen Raiderhaken, und ziehe den Köfi vom Kiemendeckel zur Schwanzflosse auf. Die Montage ist eine gewöhnliche Durchlaufmontage, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass meine Durchlaufmontage eine Festbleimontage ist, da meine Gummieperle welche eigentlich als Schutz-Stopper dient, Wirbel und Durchlaufröhrchen gerne mal fest miteinander verbindet und somit wird mein Laufblei zu einem Festblei.
Bei Biss Anschlag und gut ist, meistens klappt es so.

Ich habe mir aber berichten lassen, dass man auch ein Karpfen übliches Festblei verwenden kann und auf gewöhnliche Selbsthakmontage setzt, da die Zander im Rhein halt eher heftig beißen. Hierbei sollte das Blei natürlich nicht zu leicht ausfallen, ich würde mindestens 80 Gramm verwenden, besser 150.
Wenn du jetzt nicht extra Geld für Karpfenmontagen ausgeben mächtest, kannst du auch einfach ein Schrotblei Hinter dein Sarg/Birnen-blei klemmen und schon hast du eine Selbsthakmontage.Im Optimal Fall, kommt hinter das Schrotblei noch ein Schnurstopper, damit wirklich nichts mehr verrutschen kann. Ein Anschlag nach dem Biss ist natürlich trotzdem zu empfehlen.


----------



## lsski (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zandermontage am Fluß (Rhein) zum Ansitzangeln*

So fange ich meine Zander 
http://img839.*ih.us/img839/6500/t45i.png


----------

